# Wheeling



## gypsypanther (Dec 23, 2010)

Matheson came home on 1/20/11. He has been quilling & pretty sleepy, so he hadn't been wheeling. So I was reading all these stories of everyone else's (it seemed) hedgies wheeling & pooping all over the place. And I was oddly envious. Welllllllllll... this morning I went in to check on him before I left for work and HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!! Pun intended. He must have figured out that wheel. There was poop EVERYWHERE. I am not so jealous any more. Haha! I ended up being ten minutes late for work because it took me so long to clean. Ahhhhhh. Anyway, just wanted to share. I guess Matheson is normal, after all. Lol.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Bet your not envious anymore! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Way to go Matheson!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats! Now you know why they say to be careful what you wish for.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

...um...yay! :lol: 

Is there any other (family-friendly) forum out there where the users analyse and chronicle poop quite so closely and are just stoked about said poop, share with everyone else AND everyone else is happy for them (or concerned - depending on the situation)?

Or is it really just us?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I think it might be just us.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

It is definately just us hedge mommies!!!

KathyTNY


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

definatly just us....not sure anyone would analyze the poop daily like we do!!!! :shock:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> ...um...yay! :lol:
> 
> Is there any other (family-friendly) forum out there where the users analyse and chronicle poop quite so closely and are just stoked about said poop, share with everyone else AND everyone else is happy for them (or concerned - depending on the situation)?
> 
> Or is it really just us?!?!?! :lol:


uuummm...poop is the central most important thing for two groups that I am familiar with: hedgies and senior citizens. I cannot believe how much I talk about poop on a daily basis. :roll:

What makes it all worthwhile is the fact that big, strapping tough Jamie can't even watch me clean Snarf's wheel without gagging. :roll: :lol:


----------

